# How do you charge for this? Vacationers gone for a week



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

I got a call the other day with a request to plow on an as needed basis for the period of feb. 7th - feb. 14th. This guy is someone who I have never done work for but lives in a very nice neighborhood that I have only one property in with which I mow regularly and do spring/fall cleanup for. I let him know a base price and told him I plow at a 2" trigger. I do not see any difficulty in receiving payment if the weather does produce plowing events. 
However, at the end of the conversation he interjects "... So there wont be any bill if there is no snow events to warrant a plow right?" 
I told him there wouldn't be since I don't bill per timers if I don't plow. This got me wondering if others would invoke a certain fee for watching over the weather and taking on the responsibility to plow for someone incase the weather does produce the trigger to head out and plow; Thoughts?

Even though we are already watching the weather (and he is in the area of where I plow) should or shouldn't there be a fee that is associated with the "assurance" that their property will be taken care? Hard sell of course?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

It's called a seasonal


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1 time plow, plow it and charge him,no big deal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My opinion is no charge for "Monitoring" his site. He should only have to pay if you actually have to plow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

RonWin;1932418 said:


> he is in the area of where I plow





grandview;1932422 said:


> *1 time plow, plow it and charge him,no big deal.*


You're not doing anything special and if he's not home there's no time schedule easy money I'll bet he got bit once so he's covering his bases.

now if it were a commercial lot and you needed to monitor it for refreeze, etc then payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

basher;1932437 said:


> You're not doing anything special and if he's not home there's no time schedule easy money I'll bet he got bit once so he's covering his bases.


Maybe the last guy was a union no show worker.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why would you charge if it didn't snow. You would have to offer him a fee...say $150 or whatever. He pays that if it snows 40" or 0".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I get these every now and then, worst one was almost a 1/2 mile long, "Yeah end of your route is fine..." we got hammered on a holiday and his daughter came up to water the plants and called me at 6am yelling at me.' Have your father call me from his vacation on my 800 #, and we'll discuss a new price based on your attitude.!" She was nicer...
When I showed up to plow it she had parked at the end of it, making it unpassable and had walked in, hmmrpttpth!!! said she was in pool, could I wait while she got ready walked out and moved the car. 
" I'll be back this evening!" 

When the guy returned he questioned my bill which was for 1 push at the agreed price and he took 60 days to pay. The following year he called again and I told him I was booked.

I have to quote one this week, an old neighbour who for the past couple of years would like me to sponsor him in his charity golf tournament, im pretty sure he just wants an in so if he hires me to plow his drive a few times while he's away he can call me to hit me up for money to support his golf habit.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1932516 said:


> I get these every now and then, worst one was almost a 1/2 mile long, "Yeah end of your route is fine..." we got hammered on a holiday and his daughter came up to water the plants and called me at 6am yelling at me.' Have your father call me from his vacation on my 800 #, and we'll discuss a new price based on your attitude.!" She was nicer...
> When I showed up to plow it she had parked at the end of it, making it unpassable and had walked in, hmmrpttpth!!! said she was in pool, could I wait while she got ready walked out and moved the car.
> " I'll be back this evening!"
> 
> ...


Ask him next time how much to sponsor him,then double his price.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1932537 said:


> Ask him next time how much to sponsor him,then double his price.


I like Cet and don't want to hurt his feelings...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1932543 said:


> I like Cet and don't want to hurt his feelings...


Then charge him a buck a stroke,you should make out then.Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

RonWin;1932418 said:


> I got a call the other day with a request to plow on an as needed basis for the period of feb. 7th - feb. 14th. This guy is someone who I have never done work for but lives in a very nice neighborhood that I have only one property in with which I mow regularly and do spring/fall cleanup for. I let him know a base price and told him I plow at a 2" trigger. I do not see any difficulty in receiving payment if the weather does produce plowing events.
> However, at the end of the conversation he interjects "... So there wont be any bill if there is no snow events to warrant a plow right?"
> I told him there wouldn't be since I don't bill per timers if I don't plow. This got me wondering if others would invoke a certain fee for watching over the weather and taking on the responsibility to plow for someone incase the weather does produce the trigger to head out and plow; Thoughts?
> 
> Even though we are already watching the weather (and he is in the area of where I plow) should or shouldn't there be a fee that is associated with the "assurance" that their property will be taken care? Hard sell of course?


I get a few of these every year. I only charge if I plow them. No one home Thumbs Up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1932543 said:


> I like Cet and don't want to hurt his feelings...


You beat me to it. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1932545 said:


> Then charge him a buck a stroke,you should make out then.Thumbs Up


Even better since the Erin Golf Club is only 9 holes...get off cheap.

On a side note, my wife charges me the same, GOC.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1932730 said:


> Even better since the Erin Golf Club is only 9 holes...get off cheap.
> 
> On a side note, my wife charges me the same, GOC.


Cheap night for you.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

We have resorted to charging a $25 admin fee for adding a customer on a route temporarily (any duration under one month). This covers the admin time spent quoting, adding them to the appropriate route, inputting address to GPS, and the paperwork involved in notifying an operator about the change in his route. 

It's hard to believe how much paperwork we end up doing for potentially $0 in snow clearing if it doesn't snow during that timeframe.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1933901 said:


> We have resorted to charging a $25 admin fee for adding a customer on a route temporarily (any duration under one month). This covers the admin time spent quoting, adding them to the appropriate route, inputting address to GPS, and the paperwork involved in notifying an operator about the change in his route.
> 
> It's hard to believe how much paperwork we end up doing for potentially $0 in snow clearing if it doesn't snow during that timeframe.


Do you have a ratio of accept/refusals for this? I'd like to see if this is worth the risk of extra cash/loss of potential client. It does make sense that if someone is calling you up for service after the season has already begun, especially if it is this far in already. However, if its going to likely turn someone away then it wouldn't be a risk worth taking.ussmileyflag


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if i was a customer looking for temporary coverage while i was away and was told "well there is an administrative fee to cover the cost of qouting the job and putting your address on the route" i would laugh and hang up the phone. give me a break. i'd also be sure to mention the load of BS that i got to others asking if i knew anyone who plowed. Put yourself in the shoes of the customer - what would you do?

if it's your policy to set a fixed fee whether it snows or not, then communicate that to the customer and let them decide if thats what they want. to say it's $xx per push plus a one-time admin fee is ridiculous.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1933901 said:


> We have resorted to charging a $25 admin fee for adding a customer on a route temporarily (any duration under one month). This covers the admin time spent quoting, adding them to the appropriate route, inputting address to GPS, and the paperwork involved in notifying an operator about the change in his route.
> 
> It's hard to believe how much paperwork we end up doing for potentially $0 in snow clearing if it doesn't snow during that timeframe.


This makes a lot of sense... If they squirm too much you may get some insight into what type of customer they will be too.
If you think it will scare off potential customers then offer it as a discount on the first push if there is one.

If I were a potential customer looking to cover my A$$ I would think $25 for some piece of mind would be fair.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Doughboy12;1934375 said:


> If I were a potential customer looking to cover my A$$ I would think $25 for some piece of mind would be fair.


i don't get this point. if i call two plow outfits i look up in the yellow pages and snowplow company A tells me it's $50 per push if we have to plow. and then i call snowplow company B and am told it's $50 per push if we have to plow PLUS a $25 administrative fee. how would i have more peice of mind if i hire company B?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I just charge a little more than normal. I tell them if they want to be added permanently the price would be lowered. I have also done if it is a neighbor on my route. Charge them what I would normally, they come home and realize how nice it was to not shovel or snow blow and hey he only charged 35 bucks...then they want to be added and I have another drive right next to another. Gives them a chance to try your service and see if they like it


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I can't see having an admin fee for looking someone up on google and giving them a price, then adding them to a route. Literally just did one, took all of 2 mins to look online and give a price. Price OK? alright 2 more mins and your in the route. 

If you can add a fee thats great, If I were a potential customer and you wanted to charge me $25 for "monitoring the weather" Id laugh and hangup. I guess its different for us as 95% of our customers are also summer customers, same with ones that call as we really dont advertise.

One thing I DO do is maybe bump there price up if they are an one timer.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

What is to administrate with a residential?
It snowed six inches. So do you drive there first to see if their driveway has snow on it. Then go back with your equipment?

They hire you. Whether seasonal, push, event. They told you they will be gone on vacation and want the snow removed when they are gone. It snows you service them. Bill them.


----------



## de03x7 (Sep 26, 2012)

I do some driveways in military housing. When someone is going to be away they have to show the housing office that they have a plan in place in case of snow. I go by and do a temporary contract with them and collect for one plowing at that time. If there is no snow I do not refund but if I plow the first one is already paid. If I plow more than once I will get with them on their return to take care of the balance.


----------

